

Ask HN: Will my original account ever be unbanned? - pc86

I have an account just over 700 days old that has apparently been hell-banned. Pages take forever to load and when logged into that account I can see a half-dozen comments that are invisible when viewing the account page without being logged in.<p>Will this account ever be unbanned or am I stuck using this new account?
======
scott_s
In the guidelines, they say to direct questions to info@ycombinator.com.

~~~
pc86
I didn't see this, I apologize. I will submit my question there. Thanks!

